# LRM SAN BERNARDINO, APRIL 15, 07 ∙



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

APRIL 15, 2007 SAN BERNARDINO SHOW,WHO'S GOING ?
DELEGATION WILL BE REPPING FOR THE CENTRAL VALLEY!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

MAN IF THERE'S ONE SHOW DURING THE YEAR THAT U ABSOLUTELY CANNOT MISS (BESIDES SUPERSHOW), ESPECIALLY IF U LIKE HOT BITCHES, ITS THIS ONE. COUNT ME IN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Dec 29 2006, 07:22 PM~6858070
> *MAN IF THERE'S ONE SHOW DURING THE YEAR THAT U ABSOLUTELY CANNOT MISS  (BESIDES SUPERSHOW), ESPECIALLY IF U LIKE HOT BITCHES, ITS THIS ONE. COUNT ME IN!!!  :biggrin:
> *





count me in :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ORALE HOMIE,AYE LOS MIRAMOS, SANTANA C.C AND B.C uffin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

GOODTIMES CC.. WILL BE THEIR...


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

im making the trip from norcal. the ride might not be ready, but i will!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Dec 29 2006, 06:22 PM~6858070
> *MAN IF THERE'S ONE SHOW DURING THE YEAR THAT U ABSOLUTELY CANNOT MISS  (BESIDES SUPERSHOW), ESPECIALLY IF U LIKE HOT BITCHES, ITS THIS ONE. COUNT ME IN!!!  :biggrin:
> *



the show was off the hook nice weather, dont know bout the hot girls cuz the only thing i saw was some guys all greased up with cowboy hats on. :thumbsdown: 
:barf:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@Dec 31 2006, 09:54 PM~6873335
> *the show was off the hook nice weather, dont know bout the hot girls cuz the only thing i saw was some guys all greased up with cowboy hats on.    :thumbsdown:
> :barf:
> *


LOOK ME UP WHEN U SEE ME OUT THERE. I'LL POINT THEM OUT TO YOU PERSONALLY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

im down for that :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

we're there!!!


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

WE WILL BE THERE!


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Jan 1 2007, 08:50 PM~6879139
> *WE WILL BE THERE!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

BLVD KINGS CC WILL TRY TO MAKE THIS SHOW ALSO TRYING TO REP THE CENTRAL VALLEY!


----------



## fredillac84 (Nov 2, 2006)

KINGS OF KINGS
WILL BE THERE


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Krazy Kreation with the Yuma Uniques chapter will be there.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:wave: :wave: we'll be there


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

you know DISTINGUISHED C.C. will be there reppin 
so.cal and arizona!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHEDVP_@Jan 3 2007, 12:30 PM~6891407
> * you know DISTINGUISHED C.C. will be there reppin
> so.cal and arizona!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

LRM is crazy for what they charge for their shows We're rollin to Memeries of East LA Car show where it all began!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Jan 3 2007, 02:14 PM~6892170
> *LRM is crazy for what they charge for their shows We're rollin to Memeries of East LA Car show where it all began!
> *



:0 maybe we should go there instead.


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

LRM is too show biz they lost what its all about ......bad ass rides and bangin ass women


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Jan 3 2007, 01:33 PM~6892387
> *LRM is too show biz they lost what its all about bangin ass women
> *


JUDGING FROM THE BIKINI CONTEST IN VEGAS I CAN SEE WHERE U COMIN FROM. LETS HOPE THEY DO A BETTER JOB RECRUITING CONTESTANTS.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

ElitE C.C. Will be representin for sho!!!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Jan 1 2007, 09:50 PM~6879139
> *WE WILL BE THERE!
> 
> 
> ...




U KNOW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jaccpott (Sep 21, 2004)

FUCK LRM SHOWS!!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaccpott_@Jan 5 2007, 03:21 PM~6912648
> *FUCK LRM SHOWS!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:0


----------



## BIGKURT (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaccpott_@Jan 5 2007, 03:21 PM~6912648
> *FUCK LRM SHOWS!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Jan 1 2007, 08:51 PM~6879145
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

STLISTICS LOS ANGELES CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaccpott_@Jan 5 2007, 04:21 PM~6912648
> *FUCK LRM SHOWS!!!
> *


CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR REGARDLESS HA? :biggrin: THATS COOL


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

who cares everyone goes to this stupid lrm shows just to see if they can get on that played out mag.. :thumbsdown: :buttkick:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Jan 10 2007, 09:51 PM~6957121
> *who cares everyone goes to this stupid lrm shows just to see if they can get on that played out mag.. :thumbsdown:  :buttkick:
> *


I GO FOR THE EYECANDY :biggrin:


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 10 2007, 11:12 PM~6957880
> *I GO FOR THE EYECANDY  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

lets support together car club instead of mutimillion magazine :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Jan 3 2007, 02:33 PM~6892387
> *LRM is too show biz they lost what its all about ......bad ass rides and bangin ass women
> *



must not be too bad, everyshow is sold out. if there are no bad ass rides there, lets see yours :uh:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 11 2007, 12:36 PM~6961372
> *must not be too bad, everyshow is sold out. if there are no bad ass rides there, lets see yours :uh:
> *


CAN WE SEE YOURS


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 11 2007, 02:04 PM~6961528
> *CAN WE SEE YOURS
> *


I don't have one, I am a LIL groupie :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

We'll be there all the way from Honolulu, Hawaii. :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Dec 29 2006, 09:22 PM~6858070
> *MAN IF THERE'S ONE SHOW DURING THE YEAR THAT U ABSOLUTELY CANNOT MISS  (BESIDES SUPERSHOW), ESPECIALLY IF U LIKE HOT BITCHES, ITS THIS ONE. COUNT ME IN!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*i cant make it.. kids birthday that same weekend.....*   

how is san diego when it comes to eye candy.....??/


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 11 2007, 05:48 PM~6963886
> *i cant make it.. kids birthday that same weekend.....
> 
> how is san diego when it comes to eye candy.....??/
> *


FAMILY COMES FIRST, THATS COO. TO BE HONEST THE EYECANDY AT SAN DIEGO LRM AINT TOO GOOD. UR BETTER OFF DOIN THE CUSTOM INDOOR SHOW DOWN THERE. ITS USUALLY IN SEP OR OCT.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 11 2007, 07:55 PM~6963934
> *FAMILY COMES FIRST, THATS COO. TO BE HONEST THE EYECANDY AT SAN DIEGO LRM AINT TOO GOOD. UR BETTER OFF DOIN THE CUSTOM INDOOR SHOW DOWN THERE. ITS USUALLY IN SEP OR OCT.
> *


*no hot chicks in diego...?????*


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

The LOYALTY ones CAR CLUB will be there count us in


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

The LOYALTY ones CAR CLUB will be there


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

anyone got pic from last years show


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

YEA, MAYBE I'LL GO BUY SOME RIMS AND CD'S NOT!!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Jan 19 2007, 11:04 AM~7030697
> *anyone got pic from last years show
> *


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 11 2007, 02:41 PM~6962159
> *I don't have one, I am a LIL groupie :biggrin:
> *


YEAH MINE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*East LA*


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jan 1 2007, 08:56 PM~6879178
> *BLVD KINGS CC WILL TRY TO MAKE THIS SHOW ALSO TRYING TO REP THE CENTRAL VALLEY!
> *


Ill Follow you up there johnnie ill also be attending that show. uffin:


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

Me and the Rivi will be there, fo' sho'....
~M~


----------



## SICK CITY C.C (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 24 2007, 05:18 AM~7069731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DIZAMMM GOTTA LOVE THOSE PCS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## lowcotbird (Sep 15, 2006)

low conspiracy will be there


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ill be their for sure


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Jan 1 2007, 08:50 PM~6879139
> *WE WILL BE THERE!
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)

our style la willbe there


----------



## realvegasrider (Sep 5, 2006)

:biggrin: REAL 4 LIFE CC WILL BE THERE FOR SURE :biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SANTANA WILL BE THERE ALSO!








:thumbsup:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

WE WILL BE THERE


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

YES SIRRRR


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

NOT IN A CLUB AND RIDE PROBABLEY WONT BE READY BY FAR BUT IM STILL GOING TO CRUISE OVER AND CHECK IT OUT FOR SURE.. BE HOPPIN ON MY WAY OUT SO BE ON THE LOOK FOR A WHITE 78 CADILLAC WITH NO PLAQUE..LOL THAT WILL BE ME !


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

<-UNIDOS-> C.C LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE......


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

WILL BE THERE


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*premier!!! will be deep/* :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 19 2007, 08:57 PM~7302738
> *premier!!! will be deep/  :biggrin:
> *


YOUR TAKING THAT WHACK TREY OF YOURS HERE TOO!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LatinsFinestGirls (Feb 21, 2007)

We were there last year in San Bernardino but it wasn't that great. There are way too many rules. The people who attended the show were great it was the Show Staff (which were women & haters :angry: ) who were all over us making sure we didn't flash the crowd or do anything inappropriate. We got so many warnings. I don't think this year we'll be getting a booth. but we'll be at the Streetlow show in Costa mesa for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

Hopefully breaking out the 59 at this show if all goes well with the build :thumbsup:


----------



## LatinsFinestGirls (Feb 21, 2007)

:biggrin: HEY! that's some of us girls there! If you look at the pics up above us There's Vixen & Electra & me (heavenly) in the background. We're all wearing Pink dresses. wow! that's cool. :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

DAMM IT GOTTA GO TO MESA


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LatinsFinestGirls_@Feb 20 2007, 08:42 PM~7312327
> *We were there last year in San Bernardino but it wasn't that great. There are way too many rules. The people who attended the show were great it was the Show Staff (which were women & haters :angry: ) who were all over us making sure we didn't flash the crowd or do anything inappropriate. We got so many warnings. I don't think this year we'll be getting a booth. but we'll be at the Streetlow show in Costa mesa for sure.  :biggrin:
> *


INTHAT CASE I'LL BE IN COSTA MESA TOO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YO M.C.B.A. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE! BREAKIN OUT ALL THE BAD ASS LOWRIDER MODEL CARS,.....BY THE WAY I DO BUY MODEL CAR/TRUCK COLLECTIONS! BUILT OR UNBUILT! FROM 1-1000,CASH IN HAND AS I SPEAK! IF YOU GOT ANY YOU WANT TO GET RID OF PM ME AND WE WILL WORK IT OUT,I',M IN SO CALI! PEACE!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 21 2007, 08:13 PM~7321339
> *YO M.C.B.A. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE! BREAKIN OUT ALL THE BAD ASS LOWRIDER MODEL CARS,.....BY THE WAY I DO BUY MODEL CAR/TRUCK COLLECTIONS! BUILT OR UNBUILT! FROM 1-1000,CASH IN HAND AS I SPEAK! IF YOU GOT ANY YOU WANT TO GET RID OF PM ME AND WE WILL WORK IT OUT,I',M IN SO CALI! PEACE!
> *


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Feb 20 2007, 08:48 PM~7312403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know homie im taking the wagon to San Bernardino Apr. 15, Chicano Park Apr.21, Orange cove May5, Costa mesa May6. we can caravan up there. :thumbsup: :


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Feb 21 2007, 11:02 PM~7323201
> *Let me know homie im taking the wagon to San Bernardino Apr. 15, Chicano Park Apr.21, Orange cove May5, Costa mesa May6. we can caravan up there. :thumbsup:  :
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS MAAAAAAAAAANNN  HELL YA HELL YA :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LatinsFinestGirls_@Feb 20 2007, 08:46 PM~7312382
> *:biggrin: HEY! that's some of us girls there! If you look at the pics up above us  There's Vixen & Electra & me (heavenly) in the background. We're all wearing Pink dresses. wow! that's cool.  :biggrin:
> *


HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE. HEY TELL YOUR GIRL IVY ITS ME SILENT FROM MYSPACE. SHE BETTER WRITE ME BACK OR IM PUTTING HER ON PUNISHMENT :::SPANK::: :::SPANK::: :biggrin: 
THE LINK IS IN MY SIG.

HERE'S A PIC OF HEAVENLY GUYS, JUST IN CASE U AINT FAMILIAR WIT LATINS FINEST.


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

YO IM GOING FUCK IT ...ILL BE THERE IN THE WHITE 78 SEE YA THERE ...


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

GREAT SHOW LAST YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## $een (Feb 27, 2007)

never been to a car show period

this will definitely be my first,hopefully the hynas are down with some chocolate  and its a drama free zone


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $een_@Mar 1 2007, 04:58 PM~7384261
> *never been to a car show period
> 
> this will definitely be my first,hopefully the hynas are down with some chocolate  and its a drama free zone
> *


DON'T TRIP THEM HYNAS ARE DOWN IF U SPIT THE RITE GAME TO EM. AND DONT TRIP ON THE RACIAL TENSION THING . I BEEN GOIN TO SHOWS FOR OVER 5 YEARS AND NEVER SEEN ANY PROBLEMS. EVERYONE IS COO THERE FOR THE MOST PART. :cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 2 2007, 04:14 AM~7388951
> *DON'T TRIP THEM HYNAS ARE DOWN IF U SPIT THE RITE GAME TO EM. AND DONT TRIP ON THE RACIAL TENSION THING . I BEEN GOIN TO SHOWS FOR OVER 5 YEARS AND NEVER SEEN ANY PROBLEMS. EVERYONE IS COO THERE FOR THE MOST PART.  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Feb 20 2007, 08:34 PM~7312221
> *YOUR TAKING THAT WHACK TREY OF YOURS HERE TOO!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DONE WITH PHX MOVING ON TO DINO


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

JUST GOT BACK FROM PHOENIX, A LOT CAR N PEOPLE :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTHNGS (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbsup: I'll be there!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 6 2007, 02:50 AM~7417329
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM PHOENIX, A LOT CAR N PEOPLE  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## -LAFFY TAFFY- (Mar 10, 2007)

can't wait! :cheesy:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAFFY TAFFY-_@Mar 10 2007, 11:56 AM~7450543
> *can't wait!  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAFFY TAFFY-_@Mar 10 2007, 12:56 PM~7450543
> *can't wait!  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Dec 30 2006, 08:36 PM~6865183
> *im making the trip from norcal. the ride might not be ready, but i will!
> *


when you guys leaving?


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

UCE ALAMEDA WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Mar 10 2007, 06:23 PM~7452033
> *UCE ALAMEDA WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


hit me up when you guys head out, i know san bernardino like the back of my hand.


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREETSTYLE C.C. OF LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -LAFFY TAFFY- (Mar 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 10 2007, 12:46 PM~7450812
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

GOODTIMES WILL BE THEIR


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAFFY TAFFY-_@Mar 12 2007, 05:45 PM~7463784
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

see everyone there......


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

:thumbsup: I'll be there


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I LEARNED MY LESSON FROM PHOENIX. I WONT BE PARTYIN THE NITE BEFORE.


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 12 2007, 06:29 PM~7464578
> *see everyone there......
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

Classic Memories will be in attendance


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 12 2007, 09:18 PM~7465610
> *I LEARNED MY LESSON FROM PHOENIX. I WONT BE PARTYIN THE NITE BEFORE.
> *


I didn't see you ANYWHERE in Phoenix.......you sure you gonna make it to San Berdoo????


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 13 2007, 06:17 PM~7471719
> *I didn't see you ANYWHERE in Phoenix.......you sure you gonna make it to San Berdoo????
> *


YES SIR. I ALWAYS SEEM TO LAG IT WHEN IT COMES TO SHOWS. MAYBE I NEED TO ARRIVE A WEEK EARLY FROM NOW ON :roflmao:

I WAS ONLY AT THE SHOW FOR 3 HOURS. I WAS SO BAD I SLEPT IN THE PARKIN LOT FOR AN HOUR B4 GOIN IN. VERY SOBER AND HUNGOVER. I WASNT IN A VERY GOOD MOOD. BUT I STILL GOT SOME PHOTOS :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 13 2007, 09:06 PM~7472685
> *YES SIR. I ALWAYS SEEM TO LAG IT WHEN IT COMES TO SHOWS. MAYBE I NEED TO ARRIVE A WEEK EARLY FROM NOW ON :roflmao:
> 
> I WAS ONLY AT THE SHOW FOR 3 HOURS. I WAS SO BAD I SLEPT IN THE PARKIN LOT FOR AN HOUR B4 GOIN IN. VERY SOBER AND HUNGOVER. I WASNT IN A VERY GOOD MOOD. BUT I STILL GOT SOME PHOTOS  :biggrin:
> *


post em up fool...hehehehe...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

hno: can w8 to check out all of the hootchie's :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 15 2007, 10:12 PM~7488344
> *hno: can w8 to check out all of the hootchie's :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## realvegasrider (Sep 5, 2006)

:biggrin: ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

ROLLERZ ONLY MIHT BE THERE :cheesy:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 13 2007, 07:17 PM~7471719
> *I didn't see you ANYWHERE in Phoenix.......you sure you gonna make it to San Berdoo????
> *


x2 didnt see you either ,me and toro were there in the mix.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

UCE ALBUQUERQUE WILL BE THERE.


----------



## davidm63 (Mar 16, 2004)

I'll be there, but leaving the car at home, taking the family to universal studios the day before.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

BIG M SD


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:biggrin: EASTSIDE WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## nacho (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nacho_@Mar 21 2007, 10:26 AM~7521802
> *
> *


Distinguished C.C. will be there :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Mar 18 2007, 08:16 PM~7502934
> *x2  didnt see you either ,me and toro were there in the mix.
> *


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Tru Gamers Will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

anyone wanna hook me up with 2 wrist bands??? :0 uffin:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Mar 21 2007, 11:10 PM~7527398
> *anyone wanna hook me up with 2 wrist bands??? :0 uffin:
> *


JUST GO THE DAY BEFORE DURING SETUP. ITS USUALLY $5 CHEAPER THAN THE REGULAR TICKETS :biggrin:. PLUS U CAN GO IN AND OUT TO BOOZE UP IN YOUR RIDE OR EAT SOME FOOD U BROUGHT TO SAVE $. :biggrin:


----------



## koonmcs (Feb 19, 2007)

WHATS HAPPENING, SEND LOCATION OF THE CAR SHOW SO WE CAN ROLL


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

Valle Style C.C. will be there


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Mar 21 2007, 06:46 PM~7525116
> *Distinguished C.C. will be there  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Mar 21 2007, 09:31 AM~7521064
> * BIG M SD
> *


 uffin:


----------



## chino2dapimp (Mar 11, 2006)

sit on my balls car club will be there too!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## Roadhouse Blues (Mar 28, 2007)

I'll be there looking at all the hoodrats


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: FREE TO THE PUBLIC


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Mar 28 2007, 11:25 PM~7574730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GET THAT SHIT OUTTA HERE. THIS AINT NOWHERE NEAR NO DAMN FRESNO ANYWAY :uh: :uh: :uh: 
BETTER YET MAKE YOUR OWN TOPIC! :guns:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 28 2007, 11:50 PM~7574814
> *GET THAT SHIT OUTTA HERE. THIS AINT NOWHERE NEAR NO DAMN FRESNO ANYWAY  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> BETTER YET MAKE YOUR OWN TOPIC! :guns:
> *


DONT HATE HOMIE JUST A INVITE IM GOING TO SAN BERD TAMBIEN AND I ORIGANATE FROM LOS AND GOT LOTS OF FAMILIA THERE I DIDNT COME UP ON THIS SITE TO DISRESPECT SO DONT DISREPECT ME NEITHER HOMIE REAL :angry:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 28 2007, 11:50 PM~7574814
> *GET THAT SHIT OUTTA HERE. THIS AINT NOWHERE NEAR NO DAMN FRESNO ANYWAY  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> BETTER YET MAKE YOUR OWN TOPIC! :guns:
> *


Watch ur mouth when u mention Fresno homie u must have respect for people that put it down for the lowrider comunity this is a forum for everyone. so if u dont like it make ur own topic and talk to ur self youngster!!! :0 :0 :0 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

DAMM,AND I THOUGHT IT STATED ,LRM SAN BERNADINO,APRIL 15,WHO'S GOING....  :uh:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 29 2007, 04:29 PM~7579416
> *DAMM,AND I THOUGHT IT STATED ,LRM SAN BERNADINO,APRIL 15,WHO'S GOING....   :uh:
> *


THATS RIGHT BUT I WANT MY FAMILIA FROM DOWN SOUTH TO KNOW! NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT S.G.V ASUZA,DUARTE,BOWEN PARK AREA ,WEST COVINA,LA PUENTE,THATS WHERE MY FAMILY IS AT PEACE :uh:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SANTANA CAR/BIKE WILL BE REPPIN AT SAN BERDOO :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

D TOWN MAJESTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 29 2007, 09:37 AM~7576508
> *Watch ur mouth when u mention Fresno homie u must have respect for people that put it down for the lowrider comunity this is a forum for everyone. so if u dont like it make ur own topic and talk to ur self youngster!!!  :0  :0  :0  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


YEA YEA YEA, MAKE YOUR OWN TOPIC. BOTTOM LINE. ASK GARY WHO RUNS THIS SITE. WHEN YOU DO STUFF LIKE THAT IT'S CONSIDERED SPAMMING. NOT TRYIN TO BE A DICK, ITS JUST THE RULES. BUT HEY IF ITS THAT IMPORTANT U GO AHEAD. I AINT GONNA START NO SHIT ABOUT IT. AT LEAST NOT ON THE NET.......  . SEE U SUNDAY!!! :wave:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 29 2007, 09:27 PM~7581404
> *YEA YEA YEA, MAKE YOUR OWN TOPIC. BOTTOM LINE. ASK GARY WHO RUNS THIS SITE. WHEN YOU DO STUFF LIKE THAT IT'S CONSIDERED SPAMMING. NOT TRYIN TO BE A DICK, ITS JUST THE RULES. BUT HEY IF ITS THAT IMPORTANT U GO AHEAD. I AINT GONNA START NO SHIT ABOUT IT. AT LEAST NOT ON THE NET.......  . SEE U SUNDAY!!! :wave:
> *


*REAL*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 30 2007, 10:37 AM~7584231
> *
> *


you keep your mouth shut...hehehehhehe :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 29 2007, 05:29 PM~7579416
> *DAMM,AND I THOUGHT IT STATED ,LRM SAN BERNADINO,APRIL 15,WHO'S GOING....   :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup: ----------------------------------------------> :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

I will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Shadow's 67 impala (Jan 3, 2007)

just a little reminder OUR STYLE C.C. will be there
see you all there.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HUGO,IS YOUR HOMIE GONNA TAKE THE BROWN 79 MONTE?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WILL BE THERE


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

HOOCHIES HOOCHIES HOOCHIES. MAN I CANT WAIT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

IS THAT RIGHT??????$50 FOR NON PRE REG????DAMMMMMMM THATS WHY EVERYONE GOING TO TOGETHER'S CAR SHOW


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 2 2007, 10:52 PM~7606722
> *HOOCHIES HOOCHIES HOOCHIES. MAN I CANT WAIT!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

CANT WAIT :biggrin: SEE YOU ALL THERE :nicoderm:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 3 2007, 08:28 PM~7613622
> *:0
> *


dont act like your suprised cabron :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 4 2007, 12:34 AM~7614844
> *dont act like your suprised cabron :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Mar 30 2007, 09:41 AM~7584263
> *:thumbsup: ----------------------------------------------> :biggrin:
> *


*I hear your club is taking almost 30 cars to SB LRM car show. Maybe with Joe being the new Editor of LRM we will all see more of your clubs cars at some of the up coming car shows.* uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

one more week gente.......


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 5 2007, 04:55 PM~7626107
> *I hear your club is taking almost 30 cars to SB LRM car show.  Maybe with Joe being the new Editor of LRM we will all see more of your clubs cars at some of the up coming car shows. uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 ------------------------  after san berdoo, next stop san diego show, after that vegas


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Apr 6 2007, 09:10 AM~7630486
> *:0 ------------------------  after san berdoo, next stop san diego show, after that vegas
> *


what happen to denver and houston cabron :angry:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 6 2007, 09:14 AM~7630512
> *what  happen to  denver  and houston  cabron  :angry:
> *


 :dunno: :no: next year


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Apr 6 2007, 09:14 AM~7630517
> *:dunno:  :no:  next year
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 6 2007, 09:15 AM~7630527
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 5 2007, 03:55 PM~7626107
> *I hear your club is taking almost 30 cars to SB LRM car show.  Maybe with Joe being the new Editor of LRM we will all see more of your clubs cars at some of the up coming car shows. uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

good show to go attend :biggrin:


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## curlymoe (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Apr 6 2007, 07:10 AM~7630486
> *:0 ------------------------  after san berdoo, next stop san diego show, after that vegas
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C&C79MONTE (Sep 23, 2006)

DARKSIDE 58 AND THE THE C&C CUSTOMS CREW WILL BE THERE


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

Should be one bad ass show , hope there going to be alot of eye candy. :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

We will be there!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

at what time do people start showing up to make a line for the entry.because Im traveling and i want to make sure i get in. I Pre Reg. But they sent a letter stating that they only hold the spot on Sat. from 12 to 4 and if your not in on Sat they do not guarante a spot and have to line up with everybody on Sunday. :dunno:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Apr 8 2007, 09:17 PM~7646952
> *at what  time do people start showing up to make a line for the entry.because Im traveling and i want to make sure i get in. I Pre Reg. But they sent a letter stating that they only hold the spot on Sat. from 12 to 4 and if your not in on Sat they do not guarante a spot and have to line up with everybody on Sunday. :dunno:
> *



ha ha ha what a burn. oh wait they sent my shit back :biggrin: oh well ill just go as a spectator and help you drive


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Apr 8 2007, 08:17 PM~7646952
> *at what  time do people start showing up to make a line for the entry.because Im traveling and i want to make sure i get in. I Pre Reg. But they sent a letter stating that they only hold the spot on Sat. from 12 to 4 and if your not in on Sat they do not guarante a spot and have to line up with everybody on Sunday. :dunno:
> *


theyre full of it, i live about an hour away and will be leaving my house around 1am, good nap time or bullshit time with the homies


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Roadhouse Blues_@Mar 28 2007, 11:12 PM~7574671
> *I'll be there looking at all the hoodrats
> *


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Apr 9 2007, 11:01 AM~7649611
> *:yes:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Apr 9 2007, 10:01 AM~7649616
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: *SUCKA*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

ISLANDERS C.C. - BAY TO L.A.


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

GOOD TIMES SFV AND L.A CHAPTER WILL BE REPPIN


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 9 2007, 01:27 PM~7650620
> * ISLANDERS C.C. - BAY TO L.A.
> *


you going Rastaman?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 9 2007, 05:46 PM~7652922
> *you going Rastaman?
> *


  yeah bro', my cousin is bringing his car from paramount and other club members are coming too. are you going, we are leaving here sat. night and arriving in the morning. let's hook up big toro and smoke all day!!!!.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Apr 9 2007, 10:01 AM~7649611
> *:yes:
> *




DOES DA MEANS U R GOING 2 B THERE :worship:


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

is there guna be a cruise afteR?? if so , where at!??..me n the homies are tryin to cruise after the show also..


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

If anyone has one wristband they want to sell let me know :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 9 2007, 08:52 PM~7654676
> *DOES DA MEANS U R GOING 2 B THERE  :worship:
> *


I'M WORKING ON IT


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

my car will be there i wont


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Apr 9 2007, 12:24 PM~7650204
> *:uh: SUCKA
> *


 :uh: SMILEY'S EX


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Apr 9 2007, 11:21 PM~7655739
> *If anyone has one wristband they want to sell let me know :biggrin:
> *



birds59 will have a few bands to sell. hes taking his 59 nomad and his 2 boys bikes. shoot him a pm or ill let him know and you guys can meet up


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

I will be going :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Apr 10 2007, 10:12 AM~7657914
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Apr 10 2007, 08:09 AM~7657053
> *:uh: SMILEY'S EX
> *


*HATER* :uh:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

YA MERO uffin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 9 2007, 07:02 PM~7653049
> * yeah bro', my cousin is bringing his car from paramount and other club members are coming too. are you going, we are leaving here sat. night and arriving in the morning. let's hook up big toro and smoke all day!!!!.
> *


you got it bro.....I'm meeting up with Kita, Carl, and Jason friday night and heading down the 5 to San Berdoo.......


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

See you all out there! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Apr 10 2007, 07:06 PM~7662154
> *See you all out there! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Apr 9 2007, 08:53 PM~7654692
> *is there guna be a cruise afteR?? if so , where at!??..me n the homies are tryin to cruise after the show also..
> *


YEA ON "E" STREET AFTER THE SHOW. ITS THE STREET BORDERING THE FAIRGROUNDS TO THE WEST. THEY USUALLY CRUISE BETWEEN MILL AND ORANGE SHOW ROAD. PAST MILL IF ITS REALLY CRAZY. SOMETIMES U MIGHT FIND SOME ACTION IN THE MALL PARKIN LOT (K-MART/TARGET) ON THE CORNER OF "E" AND ORANGE SHOW ROAD BY THE FREEWAY. I'D LEAVE THE SHOW AROUND 4, 4:30 TO GET A GOOD SPOT TO CATCH ALL THE ACTION. PLUS U NEVER KNOW WHEN THE COPS WILL BREAK IT UP. THEY USUALLY DO AROUND 6 OR 7. LOTS OF HOOCHIES FLASHIN THEY TITS AND ASS, THATS FOR SURE!!!!! CANT WAIT. 5 MORE DAYS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 10 2007, 11:33 PM~7663964
> *YEA ON "E" STREET AFTER THE SHOW. ITS THE STREET BORDERING THE FAIRGROUNDS TO THE WEST. THEY USUALLY CRUISE BETWEEN MILL AND ORANGE SHOW ROAD. PAST MILL IF ITS REALLY CRAZY. SOMETIMES U MIGHT FIND SOME ACTION IN THE MALL PARKIN LOT (K-MART/TARGET) ON THE CORNER OF "E" AND ORANGE SHOW ROAD BY THE FREEWAY. I'D LEAVE THE SHOW AROUND 4, 4:30 TO GET A GOOD SPOT TO CATCH ALL THE ACTION. PLUS U NEVER KNOW WHEN THE COPS WILL BREAK IT UP. THEY USUALLY DO AROUND 6 OR 7. LOTS OF HOOCHIES FLASHIN THEY TITS AND ASS, THATS FOR SURE!!!!! CANT WAIT. 5 MORE DAYS!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


you going for sure???????

make sure you guys and gals come by the Impalas Streetwear and Latina Gear booth at the show....


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 11 2007, 07:33 AM~7665610
> *you going for sure???????
> 
> make sure you guys and gals come by the Impalas Streetwear and Latina Gear booth at the show....
> *


 :0 CAN I SEE POVI :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 10 2007, 11:33 PM~7663964
> *YEA ON "E" STREET AFTER THE SHOW. ITS THE STREET BORDERING THE FAIRGROUNDS TO THE WEST. THEY USUALLY CRUISE BETWEEN MILL AND ORANGE SHOW ROAD. PAST MILL IF ITS REALLY CRAZY. SOMETIMES U MIGHT FIND SOME ACTION IN THE MALL PARKIN LOT (K-MART/TARGET) ON THE CORNER OF "E" AND ORANGE SHOW ROAD BY THE FREEWAY. I'D LEAVE THE SHOW AROUND 4, 4:30 TO GET A GOOD SPOT TO CATCH ALL THE ACTION. PLUS U NEVER KNOW WHEN THE COPS WILL BREAK IT UP. THEY USUALLY DO AROUND 6 OR 7. LOTS OF HOOCHIES FLASHIN THEY TITS AND ASS, THATS FOR SURE!!!!! CANT WAIT. 5 MORE DAYS!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Cant wait!
Only a few dayz away.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 11 2007, 09:29 AM~7665877
> *Cant wait!
> Only a few dayz away.
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 11 2007, 09:33 AM~7665898
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


smiley you driving thee undertaker to san berdoo


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Apr 11 2007, 09:34 AM~7665912
> *smiley you driving thee undertaker to san berdoo
> *


YES SIR


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 11 2007, 09:35 AM~7665916
> *YES  SIR
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Apr 11 2007, 09:39 AM~7665949
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 11 2007, 09:33 AM~7665898
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


SEE,THERE YOU GO!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 11 2007, 09:35 AM~7665916
> *YES  SIR
> *


FUKIN CAMERA CREW GET READY FOR THE PIMP


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Apr 11 2007, 11:49 AM~7666941
> *FUKIN CAMERA CREW GET READY FOR THE PIMP
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 10 2007, 10:33 PM~7663964
> *YEA ON "E" STREET AFTER THE SHOW. ITS THE STREET BORDERING THE FAIRGROUNDS TO THE WEST. THEY USUALLY CRUISE BETWEEN MILL AND ORANGE SHOW ROAD. PAST MILL IF ITS REALLY CRAZY. SOMETIMES U MIGHT FIND SOME ACTION IN THE MALL PARKIN LOT (K-MART/TARGET) ON THE CORNER OF "E" AND ORANGE SHOW ROAD BY THE FREEWAY. I'D LEAVE THE SHOW AROUND 4, 4:30 TO GET A GOOD SPOT TO CATCH ALL THE ACTION. PLUS U NEVER KNOW WHEN THE COPS WILL BREAK IT UP. THEY USUALLY DO AROUND 6 OR 7. LOTS OF HOOCHIES FLASHIN THEY TITS AND ASS, THATS FOR SURE!!!!! CANT WAIT. 5 MORE DAYS!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


nicee ill be lookin forward to tha cruise prob.more then the show! hahaha..


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Apr 11 2007, 10:49 AM~7666941
> *FUKIN CAMERA CREW GET READY FOR THE PIMP
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Boulevard Loco (May 29, 2006)

ill be there in a 93 cadillac fleetwood brougham


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:dunno: Y-QUE PUTOS!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! U KNOW HOW WE DO IT!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

WILL BE LIVING FRESNO AT 12 AM SAT. IT SOULD BE A GOOD TRIP :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

well be leaving tulare at 7am sat


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ill be there


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I'll be leaving tomorrow night


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

is it sold out???


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Apr 12 2007, 06:56 PM~7678753
> *is it sold out???
> *


:roflmao:

BERDOO IS ONE OF THE FEW SHOWS ON TOUR WHERE U DON'T HAVE TO WORRY BOUT LONG ASS LINES OR SHIT SELLIN OUT.


----------



## mdhpper (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

we will be there
818 riders goodtimes cc


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

come to our showw also


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Apr 10 2007, 07:06 PM~7662154
> *See you all out there! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCKKKKKKKKKKKKK DAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWGGGGGGG!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Jan 11 2007, 12:26 PM~6961287
> *lets support together car club instead of mutimillion magazine :thumbsup:
> *


support the streets!!!


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

NOT ME........I'LL BE AT THE TOGETHER SHOW.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 12 2007, 06:55 PM~7678747
> *I'll be leaving tomorrow night
> *



miralo muy chingon :biggrin: 

i'm leaving on sat 5am c u there cabron,don't drink all da *coronas*


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

thats right after the LRM show . it will be in moreno valley at sunnymead burgers. time from 4pm - 11pm.there will be a dj there also.CERTIFIED RIDAZ will have one evry third sat of each month.all are welcome ,come and help us get it crackin.
NO color lines just lowriders .from the orange show 215 s to 60 east to pigeonpass. go straight to sunnymead burgers go left next to the uhal. need more info pm me .


----------



## SICK CITY C.C (Sep 8, 2006)

anybody know if this show is sold out yet


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

Yup, sold out with the preregistered rides. Good thing I sent mine in early!
:biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

WHATS THE DIRECTIONS FROM THE 10 WEST?


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 12 2007, 06:55 PM~7678747
> *I'll be leaving tomorrow night
> *


HAVE A SAFE TRIP, SEE YOU THERE :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Leaving Tomarrow Afternoon :biggrin:
i'll be sure to bring back some photos and eye candy :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Apr 13 2007, 05:13 PM~7685987
> *WHATS THE DIRECTIONS FROM THE 10 WEST?
> *


10 EAST TO 215 NORTH. EXIT ORANGE SHOW RD.
BUST A RIGHT AND THEN A LEFT AT THE SECOND LIGHT.

I PREFER TAKIN THE 60 TO THE 215 PERSONALLY. I HATE THE 10. TOO MUCH TRAFFIC.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

COMING FROM THE BAY....TAKING HWY. 5 ALL THE WAY DOWN- UP AND OVER THE GRAPEVINE......PASS MAGIC MOUNTAIN - FROM THERE, WHERE DO I GO? DOES ANYONE KNOW?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 14 2007, 01:52 AM~7688404
> * COMING FROM THE BAY....TAKING HWY. 5 ALL THE WAY DOWN- UP AND OVER THE GRAPEVINE......PASS MAGIC MOUNTAIN - FROM THERE, WHERE DO I GO? DOES ANYONE KNOW?
> *


5 SOUTH TO 10 EAST.
SCROLL UP FOR THE REST.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Apr 14 2007, 02:29 AM~7688447
> *5 SOUTH TO 10 EAST.
> SCROLL UP FOR THE REST.
> 
> *


  right on pimpin'..........


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

GOODTIMES WE ARE HERE ALREADY GETTING PACKED AS WE SPEAK  ACTUALLY AS I RITE


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

me and birds59 will be leaving around 3 and 2 other club members. this will be the clubs first showing down south.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

SEE YOU FOOLS THERE.....LOOK OUT FOR THAT DISTINGUISHED C.C. ......AND TO ALL OF YOU MAKING THE DRIVE OUT HERE BE SAFE AND ARRIVE SAFE


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 14 2007, 10:32 AM~7689388
> *me and birds59 will be leaving around 3 and 2 other club members. this will be the clubs first showing down south.
> *


  good luck at thte show this weekend fellas - ISLANDERS C.C. much love homie.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Apr 14 2007, 10:46 AM~7689444
> *SEE YOU FOOLS THERE.....LOOK OUT FOR THAT DISTINGUISHED C.C. ......AND TO ALL OF YOU MAKING THE DRIVE OUT HERE BE SAFE AND ARRIVE SAFE
> *


  ya'll be safe too, it's crazy on those streets. see ya'll at the show. ISLANDERS C.C. - ONE LOVE.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 14 2007, 11:17 AM~7689560
> * good luck at thte show this weekend fellas - ISLANDERS C.C. much love homie.
> *



birds59 will be showing his 59 nomad and the other homie will be showing his 66. and 3 bikes.TRU GAMERS C.C.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 14 2007, 12:29 PM~7689609
> *birds59 will be showing his 59 nomad and the other homie will be showing his 66. and 3 bikes.TRU GAMERS  C.C.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

PICTURES FROM TODAY LORIDER PRE-REGISTER


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 14 2007, 11:19 AM~7689569
> * ya'll be safe too, it's crazy on those streets. see ya'll at the show. ISLANDERS C.C. - ONE LOVE.
> *


HOW EARLY ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO GET THERE....I HEARD TALK ABOUT SETTING UP SOME BREAKFAST :dunno:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Apr 14 2007, 08:42 PM~7691910
> *HOW EARLY ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO GET THERE....I HEARD TALK ABOUT SETTING UP SOME BREAKFAST :dunno:
> *



oh damn if that's the case, I'll take a fullsatck of pancakes :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 14 2007, 10:22 PM~7692704
> *oh damn if that's the case, I'll take a fullsatck of pancakes :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I JUST HEARD I'M NOT EVEN SURE IT'S TRUE

I WOULD LOVE TO BE THERE EARLY BUT MY LADY AND NEPHEW WILL BE WITH ME SO I DON'T WANT THEM TO BE ALL BORED......


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

dammmmmmmmm whats up with all that ,no love for together car club.you guys rather be at some played out ,back stabbing ,magazine show.but i guess its all about ,i hope my ride makes it in the magazine :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick: :banghead: :banghead: :loco: :loco:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TO EACH HIS OWN I GUESS


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------

